# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ilace per parandalimin apo rikthimin e flokeve te humbur ?

## Trannj

Di ndokush ndonje ilac qe me te vertet ben mrekullira ne parandalimin e renies se flokeve apo edhe rikthimin e tyre. Ju lutem te komentojne vetem ata qe kane ndonje informacion konkret.

----------


## broken_smile

kura popullore ka plot, por asnje nuk e parandalon renien e flokut... ndersa ilacet qe e parandalojne nuk duhet te jepen nepermjet internetit...duhet te shkosh te mjeku  :buzeqeshje:  gjithsesi asnje prej tyre nuk ben mrekullira...

----------


## Trannj

Jane ca ilace per te cilat flitet shume por se di sa te ver8 jane, prandaj them nese ka ndonje qe i ka provuar e i ka dhene efekte pozitive

----------


## broken_smile

> Jane ca ilace per te cilat flitet shume por se di sa te ver8 jane, prandaj them nese ka ndonje qe i ka provuar e i ka dhene efekte pozitive


per cilat ilace ke degjuar ti?

----------


## hot_prinz

Propecia apo Proscar me Finasterid, 
jane ilace qe ndalojne renjen e flokeve,
por mund te kene edhe kunderindikacione, 
si rritjen e gjinjeve dhe probleme me libido. 

Kam perdorur para cakohe nje pako Propecia, 
edhepse nuk hetova ndonje kunderindikacion,
mendova me vete, me mire ne te ardhmen qeros sesa me gjinj te medhenj.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## hot_prinz

Por edhe pa ilace mund ta parandalosh renjen e flokeve,
me pare perdorja shampo te shtrenjta dhe kur beja dush i vereja floket kudo,
por para ca kohesh e perdori rregullisht kete shampo me arginin ne kombinim me alpecin dhe pas cdo dushi nuk e verej asnje fije floku te rene.

----------


## Trannj

> Por edhe pa ilace mund ta parandalosh renjen e flokeve,
> me pare perdorja shampo te shtrenjta dhe kur beja dush i vereja floket kudo,
> por para ca kohesh e perdori rregullisht kete shampo me arginin ne kombinim me alpecin dhe pas cdo dushi nuk e verej asnje fije floku te rene.


ver8 mendon se ka efekte pozitive kjo shampo, ku gjendet

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Por edhe pa ilace mund ta parandalosh renjen e flokeve,
> me pare perdorja shampo te shtrenjta dhe kur beja dush i vereja floket kudo,
> por para ca kohesh e perdori rregullisht kete shampo me arginin ne kombinim me alpecin dhe pas cdo dushi nuk e verej asnje fije floku te rene.


Dergoma me poste nje se ne Ks nuk po ka keso shamposh :P Nejse une verej nganjehere disa kime floku pas dushit ama ato jan pak 2 apo 3 copa. Por pak sot pak nser une bahna qel tullac  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> ver8 mendon se ka efekte pozitive kjo shampo, ku gjendet



Une e ceka edhe me larte se tek floket e mia ndikon pozitivisht, 
edhe tek disa komente te perdoruesve, lexova se 50% shkruajne se jane te kenaqur me ndikimin e ketij shamponi ne floke,
kurse 30% te perdoruesve komentojne se nuk kane ndonje rezultat pozitiv.
Me tej gjithashtu thuhet se kur te perdoresh shamponin ne floke, duhet te lesh shamponin te ndikoje sa me gjate ne floket pa u shperlare me uje, psh. se paku 5 minuta. 

Mund te jete se edhe preparati ndikon ndryshe ne tipet e flokeve, lekures, gjeneve, e ku ta di une, por ia vlen te provohet.
Ketu tek ne gjindet ne drogerite "Rossmann", por edhe mund te porositet online ne Amazon.

Amazon - Crisan

----------


## hot_prinz

> Dergoma me poste nje se ne Ks nuk po ka keso shamposh :P Nejse une verej nganjehere disa kime floku pas dushit ama ato jan pak 2 apo 3 copa. Por pak sot pak nser une bahna qel tullac


Le t'vjen ti merr Shkenca e ti bjen me Iphone 6.  :ngerdheshje: 

Une para disa viteve e kam verejte se kur beja bad ne vasko, kur largohej uji shifje plot qime floku.
Me pas shkova ke nje dermatolog, dhe duke i analizuar rrenjte e flokut me tha se ke renje te flokeve me prapavije gjenetike,
i vetmi ilac qe mund te parandaloje renjen e flokeve, eshte momentalisht Propecia dhe tek nje % e vogel e perdoruesve mund te kete kunderindikacione. 

Pastaj edhe nuk eshte i lire, ate kohe nje pako Propecia me 30 hapa kushtonte 60€, kurse per tre muaj 90 hapa kushtonin 180€ dhe meqense sigurimi shendetsor renjen e flokeve te meshkujt e shef si nje gje normale, nuk paguan asgje dhe duhet te paguash vete afer 800€ hapa per floke per nje vit. Problemi tjeter eshte, se keto ilace duhen te mirren gjate gjithe jetes, sepse edhepse keto ilace ta ndalojne renjen e flokeve dhe edhe nxisin ripertrirjen e rrenjeve te flokut dhe rritjen e flokeve te reja, ne ate moment kur nuk i merr me ilacet, ke renje te flokve te menjehershme sikur mos ti kishe marre kurre ato ilaqe. 

Pastaj se fundi nuk eshte edhe vetem ceshtje e kostos por duhet llogaritur edhe kunderindikacionet, te cilat edhe nese me nuk e perdor kete ilac mund te mbeten.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Prinz more se kam mendjen me i ndal :P i kam lshu te gjata qetash edhe prej mbrapa kokes po i ngrehi e pi lepiti per pjesve ku m'kan ra flokt , problem po e kam veq atehere kur po fryen era edhe po mi qet qelet ne fushe ndryshe spo me dallohen fort  :ngerdheshje:  haha.

tash serioz renien e flokve smundet askush me ndal eshte e kot te shpenzosh per lesh thjesht duhet ta pranosh veten si tullac ose te mesohesh me nje kapele sport te tenismenave  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Trannj

[QUOTE=Lexuesi_;3751901]Prinz more se kam mendjen me i ndal :P i kam lshu te gjata qetash edhe prej mbrapa kokes po i ngrehi e pi lepiti per pjesve ku m'kan ra flokt , problem po e kam veq atehere kur po fryen era edhe po mi qet qelet ne fushe ndryshe spo me dallohen fort  :ngerdheshje:  haha.

tash serioz renien e flokve smundet askush me ndal eshte e kot te shpenzosh per lesh thjesht duhet ta pranosh veten si tullac ose te mesohesh me nje kapele sport te tenismenave  :ngerdheshje: [/Q


hahah me e mor me sportivitet ske ca ban vari lesht

----------


## Trannj

me harxhu nga 900 euro ne vit per me ble propecian ku ja vlen barra qerane

----------


## skender76

Shko provoje njehere te Zeqo Pilafi!!!

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Di ndokush ndonje ilac qe me te vertet ben mrekullira ne parandalimin e renies se flokeve apo edhe rikthimin e tyre. Ju lutem te komentojne vetem ata qe kane ndonje informacion konkret.


Laje koken  me lengun e hithrave (Urtica dioica)  :shkelje syri:

----------


## hot_prinz

Lexus vari lesht, na mbyti kjo era fare.  :ngerdheshje: 

Trannj, Propecia nuk ia vlen fare. Nese merr Propecian 10 vite te kushton 10 mije . Me 10 mije  ben nje transplantim flokesh, 1 qime = 1 I transplanton 10 mije qime dhe ske kunderindikacione.  :ngerdheshje: 

Une po pres deri sa te behet i mundshem transplantimi i qimeve t'ndrsjetullave, qimet e hundes, qimet e veshve dhe disa tjera dhe ia dhashe bregut.  :ngerdheshje: 

Skender, si i ke ti punte me eren? XD

----------


## broken_smile

> Lexus vari lesht, na mbyti kjo era fare. 
> 
> Trannj, Propecia nuk ia vlen fare. Nese merr Propecian 10 vite te kushton 10 mije . Me 10 mije  ben nje transplantim flokesh, 1 qime = 1 I transplanton 10 mije qime dhe ske kunderindikacione. 
> 
> Une po pres deri sa te behet i mundshem transplantimi i qimeve t'ndrsjetullave, qimet e hundes, qimet e veshve dhe disa tjera dhe ia dhashe bregut. 
> 
> Skender, si i ke ti punte me eren? XD


gjithsesi do te te bien edhe ato te transplantuara, sepse shkaqet jane hormonale :-)

----------


## hot_prinz

> gjithsesi do te te bien edhe ato te transplantuara, sepse shkaqet jane hormonale :-)


Broken he mo,
 pse spo me bien keto qimet e hundes, po i maltretoj me shume se Isis kristianet ne Irak?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Broken he mo,
>  pse spo me bien keto qimet e hundes, po i maltretoj me shume se Isis kristianet ne Irak?


sepse u pergjigjen ndryshe sinjaleve hormonale. c'te besh...nuk thua shyqyr qe eshte keshtu se kushedi sa here do semureshe pastaj...natyra i ka llogaritur te gjitha  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> sepse u pergjigjen ndryshe sinjaleve hormonale. c'te besh...nuk thua shyqyr qe eshte keshtu se kushedi sa here do semureshe pastaj...natyra i ka llogaritur te gjitha



Broken,
pse e kam i parandjenje, se je duke mi humbur shpresat, 
per ta bere edhe njehere frizuren si Elvis Presley.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

